# My first custom ; personal design



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,

First of all please forgive my poor english. I'll do my best.
After reading this forum I had the desire to make a slingshot by myself.
So this is my first one (almost). I didn't choose the easiest materials to begin but I like challenges
So I made it with an 10mm thick aeronautic aluminium board (AU4G). I sawed it with a very little handsaw. It's a back-breaking job !
To give more thickness to the handle, I made 8mm board of micarta with 15 layers of an old jeans and epoxy resin. I put a piece each side.
A little trick for micarta: if you use jeans cloth, you can invert a two-layer to obtain a beautiful and more contrasted effect like wood grain.

I find the result quite beautiful but I don't even know if it will shoot correctly. What do you think about that ? It's a hammer grip of course.
I took my inspiration from the Phoenix, a design from Joerg Sprave (thank you!) but it's finally quite different. Forks are even a littel lower and the handle is shorter.
Thank you for reading


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting!! How does it shoot??


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

A first one! Looks pretty nice! Great work. Congratulations

Pour une première réalisation tu as fait fort. Bravo.

Si j'avais la place et le matériel je m'y mettrais de ce pas. Pour l'instant je dois terminer mon premier essai en bois multicouches, mais le temps me manque!

Salut à toi ronan.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That a really nice slingshot, and looks like it will last for years, what bands are you putting on it, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

looking good mate!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That looks the business Ronan, very well done mate


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cool looking frame! I like micarta! That frame looks rock solid!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice! i like it a lot.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome slingshot and your work does the Phoenix design proud. Gorgeous work!


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your compliments.
I put a Fish hunter band set.
It seems to be quite easy to draw thanks to these very low forks.
Tomorrow I will try to shoot


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Felicitations! Je l'aime beaucoup. C'est parfait. Vraiment, une debut formidable.

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks great. I really like the subtle changes in design.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's amazing!!!!!!! Great job


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

looks really beautiful and with the jeans finish you can attach it to your pants as a fashion accessoir.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful work, Well Done!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love the fork tips.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

C'est très beau!!!! J'aime le jeans, fanatastique habileté technique









-Ace-


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gives a solid look, very nice.


----------



## Julian (Nov 8, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Gives a solid look, very nice.


That's right!









Too bad that i dont have the equipment to make a solid steel/aluminium Slingshot like this.









//edit

Ah you made it with a handsaw?








****... sawing a 10mm thick aluminium plate doesn't sound easy... :/

But i think the feeling that it is handmade is great


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, and very well made. Let us know what it shoots like.
Martin


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

may I ask which kind of a handsaw was used to perform the herculean task of cutting through 10mm aluminium?


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you again for the compliments
I did the first shots just now. It shoots very well. I have no problem to draw the Fish Hunter bands that are pretty strong thanks to the low forks. I hit my tennis ball target easily at 10m when the first shots.
The slingshot weighs 200g (= 7 oz) so it facilitates precision. Until now I'm very happy with the result.

Here are some pics with the bands with a nice background in my garden and my living room


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very good work !

I like it, very nice !

Congratulations

Xavier

Super ton lance pierre, très belle réussite, toute mes félicitations pour ton super boulot.
Ca fait plaisir de voir un Francais, bienvenu sur ce forum ou les gars sont super sympa, passionnés de slingshot. Ce forum et une veritable mine d'or pour les passionnés. Je suis une bréle totale en Anglais...
@+


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

zille said:


> may I ask which kind of a handsaw was used to perform the herculean task of cutting through 10mm aluminium?


Zille, here is a picture of the tools I used. I used the jigsaw only for micarta because I had no blade for metal.
Anyway the best tools are persistence and obstinacy (this one will remain for posterity !!







)


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

ronan said:


> may I ask which kind of a handsaw was used to perform the herculean task of cutting through 10mm aluminium?


Zille, here is a picture of the tools I used. I used the jigsaw only for micarta because I had no blade for metal.
Anyway the best tools are persistence and obstinacy (this one will remain for posterity !!







)

View attachment 3928

[/quote]

hehe...thank you for the picture...still seems miraculous to me how you got these clean edges with your saw...i guess you will have to add a whole lot of craftsmanship to persistance and obstinacy. (and you may be quoted on this!)


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

that is a gorgeous first slingshot, Very good work looks top notch


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi I like it alot
I must try to make my on "home micarta" I´ll can use some cloths with "emotional weight" and make a more personal slingshot with caracter








Anyway beautiful work man.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

ronan said:


> Thank you again for the compliments
> I did the first shots just now. It shoots very well. I have no problem to draw the Fish Hunter bands that are pretty strong thanks to the low forks. I hit my tennis ball target easily at 10m when the first shots.
> The slingshot weighs 200g (= 7 oz) so it facilitates precision. Until now I'm very happy with the result.
> 
> ...


I find myself continually going back to look at your pics. = SLINGSHOT PORNOGRAPHY


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking Slingshot and very well made mate


----------

